# To top or not to Top?



## Mr. Potato Head (May 11, 2005)

I 've got shiva plants -- my old roomate says that topping is the way to go -- then again some say that topping is not always a good thing -- The plants are doing well in spite of me -- since I'm new at this -- I have not topped, figured the less I have a sharp cutting blade around the plants -- the safer for both of us -- The plants are 2' now and they are feminized -- What should I do -- anybody know how this strain reacts -- let me know and I could sure use a drawing to make sure I'm topping correctly -- how many toppings should you do to one plant at a time -- peace -- Mr. Potato Head.


----------



## Ad1 (May 11, 2005)

I've had good results from topping, especially in hydro, however some strains dont handle it well


----------



## Mr. Potato Head (May 15, 2005)

Thanks for the reply -- I don't suppose you could draw a diagram of  -- I'm just not sure where to actually make the cuts? I have a sativa strain coming on as well -- I think it will probaly need more pruning? Mr. Potato Head -- P.S. -- looking to do a little trading of seeds -- looking for juicy fruit -- I have fresh feminized Shanti Shiva to offer -- let me know


----------



## notthecops (May 15, 2005)

Topping is really up to you.  It'll make the plant wider, but give you smaller buds.  If you leave it, you'll get less buds, but bigger.  I all really evens out.  It's just a matter of how much room you have.


Make the cut betweent the top, and second set of leaves.  As close to the lower set as you can get.  Make it a diagonal cut. Only cut the stalk, not the leaves.  Do this in the early hours of the light cycle, not when it's too hot.


----------



## Mr. Potato Head (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for the simple explain -- If you have enough room -- no need to top -- I like simple -- Mr.Potato Head.


----------



## SmokeMe (May 20, 2005)

Hey man. Ive had some luck with cutting the tip in half. If you get it right you can get a very thick & tall plant without loseing too much(if any)of the thickness in the head.It slows the growth of the main stem for about 2-3weeks(when grown outside) & allows the bottom to really take off.As main stem starts to grow the leaves off the main steam will have there fingers cut off untill it grows out(about 5-10 sets) Ive only tryed this outdoors though.Doing this again just before flowering will get them twice as thick as normal without the use of chemicals.


----------



## joe blow (May 23, 2005)

YOU DON'T HAVE TO CUT.  SIMPLY PINCH THE TOP RIGHT OFF WITH YOUR TWO FINGERS.  then when you have two colas pinch it again and you will have 4..= 4x the weed


----------



## naimitsukai (May 24, 2005)

your right joe. my friend just told me today after school that you can just pinch it. no need to take a knife to your plant.

peace


----------



## kevin (May 25, 2005)

how long have you been in veg, how much room do you have to grow, are you hydro or dirt, indoor or out? 

it really depends on the strain how they react to topping. some you do get more of a yeild and others you get less. It would help if you knew what you were growing and how it likes to grow. If you know someone who has grown that strain before then ask them how it reacts to different things.  I also usualy start to top at about 8- 12 inches

kevin


----------



## Mr. Potato Head (May 27, 2005)

I'm guilty of wanting to see big -- 1st attempt at grow -- plants are all girls -- fem's shiva -- indica -- now 3' plus -- almost too big for limited indoor sunshine --have made up mind to start flower -- guilty of making all the first time troubles -- tell me more -- how safe is this medium of communication -- friend saya not -- I am still not wanting to top -- because don't know enough -- peace.


----------



## Mr. Potato Head (May 27, 2005)

I'm sorry -- did'nt answer questions -- soil -- indoor/outdoor -- have the best of both -- bugs are bad this year -- mild winter -- thanks for reply -- not topping -- because I don't know shit -- peace.


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 28, 2005)

There is one thing I'd like to add to notthecops' excellent reply:
Some growers top their plants to keep them from growing in the typical x-mas tree shape that pigs in the sky look for.
Also, it keeps them shorter which lessens the chance of discovery.
If you top, use a clean razor blade.


----------

